# probleme bruit de ventilateur Mac G5



## davdav2 (13 Mars 2005)

hello ...

voilà parfois le bruit des ventilateurs s'accentu puis redescend ... alors qu'avant non ... cela se produit quand j'utilise pas mal de ressources ... mais pas de quoi surchauffer mon bi pro 2x1,8 (genre ouvrir deux fichiers words avec illustrator et photoshop déjà ouverts derrière ... ) 

Est ce normal ?

ou dois-je faire fonctionner la garantie (acheter en février 2004) 

merci de votre réponse ;-)


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

t'as combien de ram ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2005)

Et puis faut voir qu'à chaque mis à jour ou presque, la gestion des ventilos est modifiée, pas de quoi s'affoler je pense.


----------



## davdav2 (13 Mars 2005)

j'ai 1 go de ram (4x 256) 

j'ai fait un tour sur les forums US g5support

et aparement ce serait bien un probleme de mise à jour (la dernière 10.3.8) :

http://g5support.com/group/viewtopic.php?t=3467

il me reste donc à espérer que la 10.3.9 règle ce probleme .... (voir tiger.... si il ne tarde pas trop)

Merci ;-)


----------

